# Viper ce0890



## doncop59

I have a viper alarm/remote start that is I hope arming itself when the Lock button is pressed. The beep is very faint, to where you can barely hear it. The blue dash light does come on and flash when I lock the vehicle with the remote. I have also locked the remote with the remote and bumped the finder several times and the alarm goes through it's cycle but is so faint from the small speaker under the hood that you barely hear it. I have tried several different methods, such as pressing all the buttons at the same time, still nothing. Does the alarm have some kind of short or out of sync. Need help:4-dontkno


----------



## lcurle

there could be a volume setting, or the speakers has gotten wet or damaged, you can purchase an aftermarket siren and install that.


----------



## doncop59

Thank you, I will try that. Have not heard of a volume control on the system


----------



## lcurle

sometimes these things had a battery in them, might want to check on that as well.


----------



## doncop59

lcurle said:


> sometimes these things had a battery in them, might want to check on that as well.


I apologize for being so ignorant, I know where all the wiring is under the dash. There is a small clear box that when you touch it a red light flashes, which I am assuming is some type of sensor. At one time the alrm was not working and I found a wire that ws unplugged. I then plugged the wire back up and wire tied together and did not have any more problems until now. Could this be where the battery is or is there another box somewhere like the brain or something. It appears that everything is working with the exception the siren is so low in volume that you can barely here it. I guess the best thing to do is take it to an electronics person. Thank you very much for responding to this message.:sigh:


----------



## lcurle

well pull the siren out or look at it, I have heard of people stuffing ragins in them to quiet them up they are so annoying (120+db), Yes the clear box is a shock sensor under the dash. The battery would be inside the siren housing.


----------

